# Please help



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been feeding my malt the california natural health bars for his treats. Does anyone know if these are safe? I originally, thought these were ok, because I called the company and asked a ton of questions and they told me all their food is tested before released. I know you can't believe everything you read on the internet, but I have seen a couple things that has me very worried. I really have not seen anything that states for sure either way. So, if anyone knows anything or is a good internet searcher and can help me find out anything about this, I would be very thankful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you. I never heard of them before. What have you read that concerns you? If you're really worried then I would stop using them.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Sorry, I can't help you. I never heard of them before. What have you read that concerns you? If you're really worried then I would stop using them.[/B]


They are the same company that makes evo and innova. I read on some titles on the internet something related to the food and acetaminophen. When I search the articles, I can't find the information.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just did a search on Naura Pet foods and here is the site I found, I think it should put your mind at ease  

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I just did a search on Naura Pet foods and here is the site I found, I think it should put your mind at ease
> 
> http://www.naturapet.com/[/B]


Thanks. I actually already saw that, but I'm not really sure if it puts my mind at ease or not. I've seen other things, that have me worried. I also, know a person who's dog got very sick a few months ago, with a kidney problem. He was eating innova. I never thought it was because the food, but now I just have to wonder, reading some of the things I've read. I just don't know what to believe anymore. I may just have to send the food in myself and have it tested, to be safe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Sep 23 2007, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=442044


<div class='quotemain'>I just did a search and found this.... it goes right back to the original recalls but it's a statement by Natura Pet Foods
http://www.naturapet.com/about-natura/news.asp?id=16


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I just did a search and found this.... it goes right back to the original recalls but it's a statement by Natura Pet Foods
> http://www.naturapet.com/about-natura/news.asp?id=16[/B]


Thanks.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442029
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used the bars/brand you speak of, but here's what I found just by doing a quick search that makes me question Innova. This of course is about Innova's dry food and not the treats you mentioned in particular, but can't help but wonder if the treats are safe if the food is not. For those that just want to read the case that concerns me without going through all the food concerns/lab tests on the site here it is:

_<div align="center">ADDED JULY 1 2007: ACETAMINOPHEN AND CYANURIC ACID TEST POSITIVE IN REPORT SUBMITTED BY DONNA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: What follows is Donna's description of her efforts to find out why the unrecalled Innova dog food she was feeding her pets was making them sick, along with a small photo of the food in question. In addition to issues related to cyanuric acid and acetaminophen, her story brings to mind a previous pet food recall where pets sickened or died as a result of massive vitamin overdoses in the food. But let's let Donna tell it:

In May we decided to test our dog food because we discovered black and beige chunks of unknown substance embedded in the kibble in two 33-lb. bags of Innova adult dry dog food. We contacted the pet food company and forwarded samples of the product to them for analysis. We also paid for samples to be tested at ExperTox laboratory. A week after receiving the samples, ExperTox called to advise us that the chunks yielded cyanuric acid (3.71 ug/g) and acetaminophen (trace). (test link)

Natura Pet had advised us it would take 3 weeks for analysis of the samples. At the 3 week mark (June 8), we called to advise them of the laboratory’s findings and ask the results of their tests. A representative from Natura returned our call on June 13 and was unaware of any issues with their food. They discovered the sample we sent was still sitting on the desk of the person we shipped it to and had not been analyzed. They called 2 hours later with a message referencing a news article stating the FDA had “ruled out acetaminophen.” They called again on June 15 to advise the chunks were vitamin mineral premix that had “clumped” and “not been ground up completely.” We are not certain how they identified the chunks so quickly after our call. Also, if they knew it was a “vitamin mineral premix clump”, why had they not already advised us during the previous three weeks they held the samples. As of June 29, we have had no further contact from the company.

Our dogs were both sick with sporadic gastric-related problems beginning in January through May. Symptoms: gastric upset, vomiting, eating grass, refusal to eat kibble, increased water intake. Most significant was our female developed extreme incontinence almost overnight. We began calling the pet food company in January asking about formula changes or supplier/ingredient changes and were told “absolutely no changes.” We continued feeding this food as (1) it was not on the recall list; (2) our symptoms were totally different from the reported acute renal failure; and (3) the company insisted their food was safe and they had begun new expanded testing protocols.

On June 1 when we received the analysis results, we stopped feeding all purchased dog food and began home cooking for our dogs. The gastric problems cleared up and the incontinence disappeared within two days and has not returned.

We have a laboratory report specifying toxins in the dog food. We have a pet food company who stated the chunks were vitamin mineral premix; however, they have yet to advise us of their analysis results. The only conclusion we can draw at this point is while our dogs ate this food they suffered sporadic gastric illness and incontinence and when we stopped feeding this product all symptoms disappeared._

Again these lab results are for Innova's dry food, but if the treats are from the same company I would definately do more research on them if I were you just to be safe.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros

Edit: after looking at the actual lab results I noticed the lab used was the same one that started the Canidae scare, and the Innova sample was also sent in a ziplock bag like the Canidae was. So I'm not sure how trustworthy this independent lab work really is (independent lab results).

The "President" (not sure if it really was since it's hard to confirm) of Natura posted here on the Itchmo forums regarding the concerns due to Donna's lab results if you'd like to read that too.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442038
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again these lab results are for Innova's dry food, but if the treats are from the same company I would definately do more research on them if I were you just to be safe.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros

Edit: after looking at the actual lab results I noticed the lab used was the same one that started the Canidae scare, and the Innova sample was also sent in a ziplock bag like the Canidae was. So I'm not sure how trustworthy this independent lab work really is (independent lab results).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Desiree, How is Little Eros doing?


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros is doing great, thanks!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> QUOTE(PRECIOUS PAWS @ Sep 23 2007, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=442065


<div class='quotemain'>


> I just did a search and found this.... it goes right back to the original recalls but it's a statement by Natura Pet Foods
> http://www.naturapet.com/about-natura/news.asp?id=16
> [/B]


The information on their webpage seems good? Doesn't it? Would you think from that the food is ok? I was thinking I could send a few bars to a lab, but then I decided, if I don't feel comfortable, I just won't give those anymore.


----------

